

Penn Jillette: An Atheist's Guide to the 2012 Election - MikeCapone
http://boingboing.net/2011/12/30/penn-jillette-an-atheists-g.html

======
kls
_I have tried with friends to say the most blasphemous sentence I can possibly
say and it does not come close to the blasphemy of Michelle Bachman saying
that earthquakes and hurricanes were the way God was trying to get the
attention of politicians._

This is pretty inflammatory religious and political theater, I really think it
more deserving of Reddit than HN.

